# Cor wheels Group buy #2



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi guys/gals,

I have had several PMs and also emailed by a few members to get them some COR wheels on group buy again.

I need realistically 4-5 to get a great discount on these.

Normal retail in USA for is $6500 /£4200 excluding import duties for a set plus UK shipping 750$ this is for (door to door service also)..

Please not this is wheels only no tyres.

If i can get 5 orders of these wheels i can do them at £3500 including UK custom duties.

Uk postage will be extra or can be collected from us.

if your interested in the group buy let me know also f your not on forum and want to be included please email me [email protected]

the wheels are made to suit the R35 GTR and will be 10j front and 11j rears.

(unless you have a certain size request but this is offset we suggest)

you can chooose size from 19" to 21" the price above is for 20" or 21".. 

these will take approx 20-40 days to make..

we will need 50% deposit get the order going.

wheels are fully insuranced on travel also,.

you can choose your own colour centres etc.(ie black or anthracite).

any questions please ask or PM me.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

As you know I'm interested. It's actually going to by my 30th birthday present to myself how kind 

I'd be looking most likely at COR Encor wheels 21" polished lip with anthracite centres. Is that what your running anyway?

I'm not clued up yet on what offsets are best especially on a 21" wheel though so might need so advice on that.

What tyre sizes are people generally running on these do you know?


1.) EAndy
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

im in for 21" cipher without step lip


1.) EAndy
2.) R7JAY
3.)
4.)
5.)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1.) EAndy
2.) R7JAY
3.) John beesla
4.)
5.)


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

How do these compare in weight to the factory 09-11 wheels? Do you have any specs?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

willgts said:


> How do these compare in weight to the factory 09-11 wheels? Do you have any specs?


they are certainly lighter and have emailed Cor for specific weights.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

guess i was wrong to certain extent..

(my Cor 21" certainly feel lighter)

this is the reply from cor.

Depends on size, 21" 3 piece weighs more than oem. but if he wants light weight we can do the encor in 1 piece monobloc  it will weigh about 25 lbs in 21"


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn Jurgen, you could have warned me about the group buy lol.

Having recently purchased a set of Cor wheels, Jurgen & Cor provided excellent customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

RJJ said:


> Damn Jurgen, you could have warned me about the group buy lol.
> 
> Having recently purchased a set of Cor wheels, Jurgen & Cor provided excellent customer service :thumbsup:


thank you sir, 

also interest has only been from last few days ;-)..

hopefully we can fullfill the slots.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

willgts said:


> How do these compare in weight to the factory 09-11 wheels? Do you have any specs?


Hi front wheels are 28lbs and the rear are 30lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

john beesla said:


> Hi front wheels are 28lbs and the rear are 30lbs:thumbsup:


Does anyone have the weights of the standard 09-12 wheels for comparison?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

tin said:


> Does anyone have the weights of the standard 09-12 wheels for comparison?


Hi Tin, i dont know the weight of the oem wheels but if the cor one piece monbloc design is lighter than oem at 25lbs and the 3 piece come in at 28lbs front and 30lbs rear then your not looking at much weight increase at all,
Also loosing the runflats and onto non-runflats is a big difference in weight the runflats are heavy:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hum! Hum! interesting!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

john beesla said:


> Also loosing the runflats and onto non-runflats is a big difference in weight the runflats are heavy:thumbsup:


good point, runflats weigh a lot and my wheel package certainly feels lighter when i pick them up.


----------



## Ludo (Dec 16, 2012)

Jm-Imports on your GTR 21" or 20"?
Ship in France?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Ludo said:


> Jm-Imports on your GTR 21" or 20"?
> Ship in France?


mine is 21", 

RJJ member on here who just bought some also is 20" with OEM offset..

depends what size you prefer.

we can ship to france too..


----------



## Ludo (Dec 16, 2012)

Jm-Imports I thought


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Must resist...missus will kill me!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Must resist...missus will kill me!


+1
already got stage 5 and litchfield suspension planned in the next few weeks - she cant see those but wheels are a different matter, she can see bugger :runaway:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

these are also available for you but they would add a bit more cost to £3500 around 1200$ extra ..

but they are so nice 2 piece monobloc.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

also for the guys who choose 21" we may aswell, once wheels ordered do a group buy on the tyres too ;-)


----------



## r7jay (Dec 17, 2012)

So I think we have 5 people???


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

only these 3 i have so far as confirmed, but another wont know till 12th/14th jan on his decision so he could be 4th and that may be enough..

but really need to get the order in before End of Jan..

we only need 50% payment and rest just before shipping to me.

1.) EAndy
2.) R7JAY
3.) John beesla
4.)
5.)


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

One of yours Jurgen


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Are the f1 encor forged monoblocks (competition series) available at £3500 or are they more expensive?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> Are the f1 encor forged monoblocks (competition series) available at £3500 or are they more expensive?


we need to add 1200$ for them, they are huge money so still good deal ;-)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought as much. I would have been pushing it and risking a severe telling off going for the £3.5k ones so adding on another £800 is not going to happen  As they say in dragon's den " I'm out"

They are damn sexy though :bawling:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that £3.5k plus VAT?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> Is that £3.5k plus VAT?


Hi Henry

Thats 3.5k all inclusive mate, i have already asked Jurgen that:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I really like the standard wheels so will stick with what I have


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered my Encor's before christmas, just landed and sat in customs. Happy days!


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Alexinphuket said:


> Ordered my Encor's before christmas, just landed and sat in customs. Happy days!


Hi Alex what size did you opt for?


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*tyre sizes*

I have these in 21" which are stunning, just beware that getting tyres to suit 21" is a problem though, 305,30x21 and 265/275,35x21 are not a uk size and arent ready available from any manufacture. Michelin uk dont have them so need to be imported


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

correct MPSS need to be imported we can get them in 3 days from germany or you can choose different tyre size combo to suit your order..

john is choosing 12j rear ;-)


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

3 days is quick i suppose. lm ok just now as the tyres are ok on mine, but just dreading the day i pick up a puncture which cant be repaired then thats me ****ed till i get a replacement lol.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Are the COR F1 Circuit wheels part of the deal? What is the general view/opinion on the 21" wheels affecting the handling of the car? Can they do a more concave design for the rear wheels as opposed to the fronts? This does seem way too appealing... being on this forum is sooooo dangerous! 

H


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice looking wheels.. expensive though


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

splking said:


> Are the COR F1 Circuit wheels part of the deal? What is the general view/opinion on the 21" wheels affecting the handling of the car? Can they do a more concave design for the rear wheels as opposed to the fronts? This does seem way too appealing... being on this forum is sooooo dangerous!
> 
> H


Hi mate the super concave are $1200 dollars more...

but all the others light concave, signature or classic series are in the group buy.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

need one more comfirmed order ;-)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1.) EAndy
2.) R7JAY
3.) John beesla
4.) Ray Lewin (R8)
5.) Paul Jenkins (Ferrari 458)


all orders in guys so will be in touch monday to sort out next steps..


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet  

Not sure why I'm happy at the thought of spending £3500 then another £x on tyres but never mind. Glad we got the 5.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

the good thing is we only require 50% deposit the rest just before they are finished ;-), if anybody else wants in please let me know ASAP>.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Pm sent guys order nearly ready

1.) EAndy
2.) R7JAY
3.) John beesla
4.) Ray Lewin (R8) (paid)
5.) Paul Jenkins (Ferrari 458) (paying today)


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers dropped your a PM / E-Mail back just to make sure you know what I'm after and with few questions to make sure I get the right sizes etc. My payment (deposit) is ready whenever though.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally arrived! Matt finish and 20"


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks superb mate..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1.) EAndy (paid)
2.) 
3.) John beesla (paid)
4.) Ray Lewin (R8) (paid)
5.) Paul Jenkins (Ferrari 458) (paid)


ok guys due to unforseen circumstances one member has had to drop out..

we need one more to finalise the order..

due to the nature am going to have to charge £3250 for the set all in.

which is a SAVING of £250 from original massive saving already at £3500...

need one more guy on board ;-)

50% deposit needed


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd love to jump on board, but don't plan on keeping my car beyond this year, hence can't justify spending that amount on wheels, plus tyres.

Lovely looking wheel though.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a need for some new wheels.

Was looking to get with the same offset as the standard Nissan ones.
Only thing is I have the 400mm alcons on the front so don't know which cor ones would fit, so I can at least see if there are any designs I like.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I have a need for some new wheels.
> 
> Was looking to get with the same offset as the standard Nissan ones.
> Only thing is I have the 400mm alcons on the front so don't know which cor ones would fit, so I can at least see if there are any designs I like.
> ...


hi mate, 

we have supplied ones with original offset ;-)

do you have a number i can call you on ?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> hi mate,
> 
> we have supplied ones with original offset ;-)
> 
> do you have a number i can call you on ?


PM sent


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1.) EAndy (paid)
2.) Grimblin gibbon (paid)
3.) John beesla (paid)
4.) Ray Lewin (R8) (paid)
5.) Paul Jenkins (Ferrari 458) (paid)


right guys all set to go now..

i will be in touch monday with each customer and discuss order and requirements.

i will raise invocies that day aswell.

thanks guys,


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some of the wheels in production at Cor.

more updates next week.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wondering if there is any further updates not that it matters massively...



> I have checked with our supplies team who have now advised me that the date for the 305/30 ZR21(104Y) XL TL PIL SPT PS2 has been put back to week 20 (Beginning of May).


Basically I ordered these January! and they were due to arrive tomorrow! and less than 12 hours before the expected date I get that sh*t



> I can confirm that ATS in Cambridge do have the two tyres on order and that there will be sufficient supply to cover the order.
> 
> Please accept our apologies for this delay in production.


^ Great! if they ever get them, that'll be 5 months of waiting on 2 tyres and whats to say come start of May it doesn't get put back again...

Only option I have is to get from States and after duties thats over £700 a tyre, UK Price (if they ever make them...) is £350 bit of a difference.

Got a plan in place now will probably buy a set of Pirelli P Zero Nero's for the rears, although then ideally I'll want them matching on the front as well... Still works out cheaper than getting them from the States and at least I'll always have a spare set of tyres.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Eandy

Pirellis are on back order too!!! 6-8 wks been enquiring with ATS too
their cheaper but will wear alot quicker too.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Just wondering if there is any further updates not that it matters massively...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am trying to find some tyres and have managed fewources fronts no problems rears proving difficult.

who did you place order with andy for tyres ?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> who did you place order with andy for tyres ?


ATS I've order 4 tyres (Rears) so I have 2 spares, and only 10 will be coming to UK in what they're now saying May. I've been told I've those allocated to me by ATS & Michelin themselves.

If they arrive in May that is...



> we do not have details as to what actually has caused the delay and we cannot guarantee that this will not happen again.


COR can send tyres from States but it's $300 for shipping and then you get the duty + VAT although they did say though could lower the value on the invoice so would pay less VAT & Duty.

Worked out around £700 a tyre though, I'm paying £348 when mine arrive from ATS here so massive difference.

Is it worth speaking to COR and asking what it would be for say a few tyres if there is interest, if I could get them for nearer £500 each I'd still happily buy them


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Found a source with stock in States that works out £625 per tyre. 

That includes shipping, duty & VAT think I'm going to cancel my order with ATS for 2 of my tyres (keeping 2 on order) and then order 2 from the States just so I know I have them.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Found a source with stock in States that works out £625 per tyre.
> 
> That includes shipping, duty & VAT think I'm going to cancel my order with ATS for 2 of my tyres (keeping 2 on order) and then order 2 from the States just so I know I have them.


Mate that is not cheap!:flame: I will wait for ATS:bawling:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

From what I heard today Pirelli don't even have now a production date for the 305/30/21 tyres and Michelin are likely to run there tyres in July now (instead of week 20) so just wondering what everyone else's plans might be seeing as it's looking impossible to get in Europe 305/30/21 tyres till July at earliest and even then with no guarantee run date won't be pushed back for 4th time (original run was due November 2012!)

I was going to use my wheels late April - September time and switch back to OEM for winter use when roads aren't as kind to the wheels. Although if I wait for these tyres I'll get at best around *6 weeks use for a wheel & tyre combo costing over £5k.*

No one in Europe has theses and USA is dry of them at present


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Eandy

My local ATS is telling me 1st week of april the manager there has spoken to
Michelin direct and thats what he has been told my 265s are already here.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats interesting? my ATS don't have a date and the only way I have dates if direct from Michelin I've the e-mails at work but basically it was originally due the week March 4th - 10th (week 12) then production was put back to May 13th-19th (week 20).

Thats what I've been told direct from Michelin and the places which create / ship the tyres to distributors.

The last time one this was what was sent to me telling me they can't guarantee it won't happen again 



> There are occasions where we do have expected delivery dates but for reasons out of our control tyres do not arrive on time. These reasons could be logistic issues, issues with the supply of raw materials or transport delays. On this particular occasion, we do not have details as to what actually has caused the delay and we cannot guarantee that this will not happen again.


I hope your ATS chap is correct and Michelin are telling me wrong! I have confirmation that on the next run I will definitely be getting a set allocated and they confirmed my ATS branch etc.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok mate

I will keep you posted:thumbsup: I find it odd that you had to contact michelin to get dates
Hopefully my guy is right im looking forward to having these on during
summer.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

email been sent to all involved in order - 

need final payment to complete now

cheers jurgen


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Payment made nice chatting again, as said once all payments are made and they arrive let me know and I'll make the drive up North to collect and say hello. 

John I rang Michelin today and they told me same story I questioned April they said no chance of any runs of these tyres within the next 6 weeks.

I then went to ATS and collected my 2 x fronts (265/35/21) which they did for me £265 each because it means I can use the £50 fuel promotion (running March 1st - April 30th) making them effectively £240 each and got them to ring to see any updates on delivery were told the same (on speaker phone) they had a schedule for week 20 and that looks like being pushed back again. 

I really hope you get them 1st week of April but guessing your chap is sourcing from elsewhere outside the UK if so, if you do manage to get hold of any let me know and I'll try get them from your ATS chap as my guy and Michelin are telling me 110% no chance for at least 6 weeks but likely longer.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

No worries Eandy:thumbsup:

I will let you know, by the way my ATS guy told me these tyres are not made in the uk and that they are made in France and brought in from there,
I did look EVERYWHERE and ATS are the only people that list these tyre sizes
because they are located throughout europe and alot of there tyres come from there.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmmm maybe they will arrive then just from outside the UK, I have my fingers crossed


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Payment made nice chatting again, as said once all payments are made and they arrive let me know and I'll make the drive up North to collect and say hello.
> 
> John I rang Michelin today and they told me same story I questioned April they said no chance of any runs of these tyres within the next 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Mate £265 is cheaper than me!! mine are coming in at £306 each and that
is cheaper than the depot quoted me because i went online and got a cheaper quote on their website and when i told him he said print it off and they will pricematch it, I havent collected the tyres yet and would like them to pricematch your quote any ideas mate? Did you go online or did they quote you that at the depot? it really bugs me when companies do this surely it should be the same price uk wide


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Originally when I phone after seeing them online at £317.99 to order them I asked if they could improve on the price as the £317.99 was fitted and I didn't need the valves, fitting etc so he said no problem will adjust prices without fitting.

Went today thinking anything around £300 I'll be happy. Hadn't even mentioned prices as I went to pay and then he gave me that price.

They've knocked my price down and then given me 15% discount as well.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Originally when I phone after seeing them online at £317.99 to order them I asked if they could improve on the price as the £317.99 was fitted and I didn't need the valves, fitting etc so he said no problem will adjust prices without fitting.
> 
> Went today thinking anything around £300 I'll be happy. Hadn't even mentioned prices as I went to pay and then he gave me that price.
> 
> They've knocked my price down and then given me 15% discount as well.


Pmd you mate


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> email been sent to all involved in order -
> 
> need final payment to complete now
> 
> cheers jurgen


Payment made mate :thumbsup:
I suppose the wheels will be here before the bloody tyres:runaway:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Fired you a PM back John and I think your correct with the rear tyres but literally what can actually be done other than paying silly prices from the States.

Fingers crossed your ATS chap is right although if he is you'll probably get tyres and I still won't  haha


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Eandy

I got my guy at ATS to chase the tyres again and guess what
no date now from Michelin!!!
looks like it will be july or later after all:bawling:
I find it pathetic that Michelin make a product thats not readily available
just because they make it when it suits them!!! they are tyres after all
for godsake.
I was really looking forward to having the new rims on during the summer
thanks for poor service Michelin:chairshot


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep and guess what, there is no guarantee they'll actually make them in July you have to remember the original run date was November 2012! this was put back to January, then March, then May, now July... 

I can understand them delaying a run or 2 but November 2012 to July 2013 with no guarantee they'll actually produce them is a joke.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

After reading about supply problems here, I emailed my contact in the US and he says no supply problems for the 21" PS2 from his supplier.

Maybe worthwhile ordering from there?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

RJJ said:


> After reading about supply problems here, I emailed my contact in the US and he says no supply problems for the 21" PS2 from his supplier.
> 
> Maybe worthwhile ordering from there?


I suppose that is an option mate, but im sure Eandy said they were out of them in the USA too, and works out almost double the price
Maybe try and get a quote and see if your supplier can get hold of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

US does have them John it was when I originally made contact they were short in supply they can be bought with ease now.

My prices were around $550 which was around £345 then $300 shipping, then with duty, custom charges and VAT they worked out near £580 - £620 each


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey chaps, Camskill have these listed on their site as ready to despatch in 3-4 days. 

Michelin Tyres / Car / Michelin Pilot Super Sport - Car Tyres - MPV Tyres - People Carrier Tyres - 21" R21" - 305/25/21, 305/25R21


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Alexinphuket said:


> Hey chaps, Camskill have these listed on their site as ready to despatch in 3-4 days.
> 
> Michelin Tyres / Car / Michelin Pilot Super Sport - Car Tyres - MPV Tyres - People Carrier Tyres - 21" R21" - 305/25/21, 305/25R21


329.80 each


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Its 305/30/21 were struggling with  thanks for looking though


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a heads up, my COR wheels are due in within a week or 2 and once in they'll be listed for sale due to a change of heart / plans. 

They're identical to Jurgens on his car for reference same fitment so it's an aggressive look.

I've paid around £3750 for these with the titanium brushed centres and will be listing them for sale at the same price I've paid, they come with 1 year warranty from COR and will literally still be covered, in the boxes and obviously unmarked and unfitted.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually ignore the above just managed to source Michelin tyres 305/30/21 for next Monday to go on the wheels so now I've full set of tyres I'll fit the wheels. Sorry for the 3 posts in the row of me talking to myself now


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Actually ignore the above just managed to source Michelin tyres 305/30/21 for next Monday to go on the wheels so now I've full set of tyres I'll fit the wheels. Sorry for the 3 posts in the row of me talking to myself now


Good news Andy, cars going to look sweet with those fitted and you'll have spare wheels for the track too:thumbsup:


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep glad your sorted Andy, will look good on 21".

Sorry I could not help more for you & John, but my guy said these PS2 in 305/30/21 are just non-existent here in the UK at the moment.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well they're not made in the UK so you'd have to find where they're made in Europe which in order to do I was told to look on the tyres (they couldn't tell me).

The reason for them not reaching UK is not because of the run demand but because of the transportation after of getting them from outside of the UK into the UK etc, all that etc. Although I'd imagine they must run lorries across so it's a load of rubbish.

Same as the... well we might not have the materials... really? are these not made from Rubber then didn't realise they were made of some rare diamond material only found at that bottom of the Pacific ocean!

I got the e-mail how would you rate us 1 to 10 unfortunately there wasn't an option for 0 so I didn't respond. 

The company you suggested on the other hand RJJ were amazing, bloody helpful, clear straight to the point! I did all my dealings on the 'online chat' and it was effortless. Confirmation and tracking all came through whilst I was talking to him about the weather and random rubbish regarding the weekend just gone.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

who you using for tyres andy for reference for future people..

aroudn 10 sets of cors now in UK


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Using Tirerack works out GBP around £340 a tyre (although you can negotiate on larger numbers) then shipping is £142 for 2 tyres / £258 for 4 tyres. 

Then you have your VAT and customs which you can't avoid if importing, it'll be around £48 customs and about £160 VAT.

So effectively I've paid the same prices for tyres as in the UK + £142 shipping + £200 duty & VAT. 

I've paid the price of 3 tyres in the UK for 2 tyres from the States. It just means that I now will actually have tyres rather than I might have them possibly come July if they decide to make them.

Maybe in future we can arrange a group buy on 10 - 20 tyres and get them all shipped together it works out then around £400 a tyres which isn't to much over the £330 you can get them in the UK. (I keep saying you get them in the UK for... however reality is you can't get them here.)


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Maybe in future we can arrange a group buy on 10 - 20 tyres and get them all shipped together it works out then around £400 a tyres which isn't to much over the £330 you can get them in the UK. (I keep saying you get them in the UK for... however reality is you can't get them here.)


Great idea Andy, will be on the list.

Yep the Americans are great with their service, glad the tire rack tip worked out matey.

Make sure you put up a few pics


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

RJJ said:


> Yep glad your sorted Andy, will look good on 21".
> 
> Sorry I could not help more for you & John, but my guy said these PS2 in 305/30/21 are just non-existent here in the UK at the moment.


First of all thanks for trying for us mate:thumbsup:
Secondly no need to be sorry Michelins f**k up:chairshot


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Only ordered the tyres Tuesday afternoon and they're currently clearing at Stansted. 

TireRack have kept me up to speed the whole route and dealing with them was I'd go as far as saying the best customer experience I've had for years. 

I know it's expensive with the duties and freight charges but if you ever need to import tyres I massively back this company!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad you got your tyres sorted Andy. I've had half an eye on this thread and think I'll be going 20inch when I get new rims coz of all the probs you guys have had. Anyway make sure you get some pics up when they're all fitted!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

It's not so much the size of the wheel being 21" it's the 305 tyre, some issue if you want a 305 / x / 20 sized tyre.

Jurgen was hoping wheels would be in this week possibly but with customs you never know and at the time I think he was waiting on 2 others for final payments. I imagine I'll take my tyres up to Newcastle along with my sensors and fit tyres to wheels same day.

I'll then get the tyre sensors linked on way to Wales SCD as I'm at Litchfield on the Saturday morning

I wouldn't use the wheels on track but in a straight line 1 mile straight I'm tempted although maybe I'm best to stick to OEM for the runs?

For the SCD I'll also have my new spoiler on as collecting it the week before, it's custom made and designed by myself will be interested to get opinions from people on it


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

EAndy said:


> It's not so much the size of the wheel being 21" it's the 305 tyre, some issue if you want a 305 / x / 20 sized tyre.
> 
> Jurgen was hoping wheels would be in this week possibly but with customs you never know and at the time I think he was waiting on 2 others for final payments. I imagine I'll take my tyres up to Newcastle along with my sensors and fit tyres to wheels same day.
> 
> ...


Oooooh interesting on the spoiler. Look forward to having a gander at that.

As for the tyres I didn't realise it was the width that was the problem. I thought the 20inch mpss's were fairly readily available in 305.

I'm with you on not using the new rims on track. I know Jurgen has used his for drag work etc so sure they would be fine but if it were me the only wheels I would take on track would be the oem ones (which are forged rays) or 1 piece forged rays volk racing. When funds allow I'm probably going to go with the VR G25s.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought I'd read they were sometimes hard to get hold of but pretty much available every 6-8 weeks I think whereas the 21" ones well Sept 2012 - July 2013 onwards potentially waiting.

So yes the 20" will be much easier to attain, I see places like Camskill are currently out of stock though.

My tyres arrived now in hand at mine. From placing order in States to having them in my hands was 67 hours not even 3 full days. That really has surprised me at the speed of it all, least if I get a puncture now I can have peace of mind that realistically I can source a tyre within a week.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Truly phenomenal service by Tire Rack Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Some UK companies could learn from them by the sounds of it...

Look forward to seeing the pics Andy.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Hellski said:


> Some UK companies could learn from them by the sounds of it...
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pics Andy.


+1 Glad your now sorted andy wish i could say the same:bawling:
cant wait to see the pics mate and check this new rear spoiler:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Any idea when the wheels will be here?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I PM'd Jurgen yesterday as the last he heard after making the final (full) payment to COR's was the wheels were going to be shipped the week of April 8th - 12th but had hadn't heard any further correspondence.



> hi andy,
> 
> cor informed they will be shipped last week but not had further emai l from them ..
> 
> i will email them again


So he's on the case and will have an answer I guess today / tomorrow on delivery date. Due to time difference I would imagine they'll only just be reading any sent e-mails.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have emailed them and sent me update again - there was delay in shipping last week..

so they will ship this week..


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome cheers for the update, wonder what there delay in shipping was but Fedex economy managed to get my stuff sent within under 70 hours.

I'm holding off doing a job in Newcastle at present so hopefully they won't take to long to come


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wheels ship out today from USA ;-)


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Only just spotted your message now! I'm working in Newcastle tomorrow as couldn't put off my work there any longer so if it's okay I'll phone you at some point tomorrow on the off change they're arrived in (most unlikely I know but my tyres somehow managed to send Wednesday arrive Friday so I guess it's possible them leaving Tuesday they might arrive Friday?

Guess depends on customs delays etc. Either way as said seeing as I'm in Newcastle in a big van it makes sense to make the phone call if thats okay on the off chance they're arrived.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Only just spotted your message now! I'm working in Newcastle tomorrow as couldn't put off my work there any longer so if it's okay I'll phone you at some point tomorrow on the off change they're arrived in (most unlikely I know but my tyres somehow managed to send Wednesday arrive Friday so I guess it's possible them leaving Tuesday they might arrive Friday?
> 
> Guess depends on customs delays etc. Either way as said seeing as I'm in Newcastle in a big van it makes sense to make the phone call if thats okay on the off chance they're arrived.


Andy just make your way to Jurgen's if they are there then fine if not then take his!!:chuckle:

ps take the bloody tyres aswell lol!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

lol

nothing has arrived will send you guys the tracking number lol


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers, with mine they landed in UK at 6.44pm Thursday and still arrived before 10am Friday so if the tracking shows them landing today might well be tomorrow.

Tracking ref would be great though as I won't have to ring / pester you then


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd give an update as I was speaking to COR on the way back from Middlesborough as wanted to ask them regarding centre caps as I semi-wish I'd gone for the GT-R ones now instead of the COR ones 

Anyway they provided me with the tracking number as they rang Concordia whilst I was on the phone and I've tracked the wheels and they landed in UK yesterday in London yesterday at 10.40am. So it's all down to customs etc now


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

wheels arriving tomorrow and will dispatch asap


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome  any objections to me coming up North tomorrow or Friday to collect? 500 mile round trip 

Out of interest is there anyone you trust near to where you are that can also fit tyres? as if so I'll perhaps if it's okay with you to collect, take them across to somewhere to have them fitted with my tyres and get it all out the way so they're ready to go on.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats good :clap:

Really looking forward to getting these on... BUT CANT GET THE BLOODY TYRES
Been chasing michelin with no joy so far they are trying to source them from elsewhere for me!!!!:bawling:
There has been no planned production for 15 months now due to the low demand in europe, they are telling me if they run a batch it will be for a minimum of 100 tyres and there are only a few orders on the system, so if the rest of the tyres sit there for a period of time they have to be scrapped!!!
From a bussiness point of view i can understand but from a customers point of view they are listed on the system available for purchase PERIOD so make them available, if they manage to source them for me from elsewhere then great if not then i have two front tyres but no rears MICHELIN:chairshot


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Awesome  any objections to me coming up North tomorrow or Friday to collect? 500 mile round trip
> 
> Out of interest is there anyone you trust near to where you are that can also fit tyres? as if so I'll perhaps if it's okay with you to collect, take them across to somewhere to have them fitted with my tyres and get it all out the way so they're ready to go on.


Give me call later to discuss


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

John you know what to do then!

Get friends and family to order up 2 tyres from all ATS centres over the country that'll be 100 then, they'll get produced and shipped to the UK then when ATS ring your friends and family can decline the tyres and say due to the wait they sourced other tyres 

I've still left my 2 on order from ATS as if they ever get made then it's cheaper than sourcing from the States. 

What really annoys me about it all is that these tyres 'ARE MADE IN FRANCE!!!' then shipped to America where I had to source them.

Would it really be that hard to ship 10 tyres to the UK? Assuming they've made 100 tyres to ship to USA what implications from a business point of view for them would it be to say make 110 instead of 100.

The only thing I can see they would have is that they're having to pay shipment on 10 tyres.

That said I'm sure 10 tyres sold at trade price of £290 each = £2900 would still return them some profit even after shipping. Not to mention they would have happier customers.

Okay Jurgen will phone later is there any specific time thats best for you ie. least inconvenient when your not rushed around.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Your right Andy
Im soooo cheesed off about it!!
Just hope Michelin do the right thing


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I went to Jurgens today and collect my wheels and took my tyres along. First place recommended was fully booked so no chance there so I went to Gateshead Costco.

Very good, very careful with them no marks inside or out front or rear on any wheels! they took there time and was a 2 man job.

Anyway when doing the rears he called me over to show it spinning on the balancing machine. Basically they look buckled they run like this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyVPSDLjKOc

Which for wheels that are near £4000 without tyres, brand spanking new I must say I'm genuinely gutted.

Anyway seeing as I'd paid to have the tyres fitted I've taken them home to fit and test and around 70 vibration comes in, 90 noticeable, 110 big wobble, 140 lots of wobble I was to afraid to push on after that.

Anyway I'm at Litchfield for around 10am tomorrow so I've the dilemma.

1.) Spend till midnight in the dark putting OEM wheels back on so I can do SCD 

2.) Leave these on go Litchfield and ask kindly for him to put on tyre machine so I can film it going around, which means I can't really take part in SCD unless I want to stay under 130.

3.) Go Litchfield have car assessed, then drive home, then to Wales this means basically and ever 400 miles to my trip. I would also miss the coach for the meal.

All 3 options are shite basically.

So far I'm £3800 on the wheels, £1500 on tyres, £65 on fitting, £130 TMPS spent. So around £5500 after 4 month wait for messed up wheels.

When I got tracking number from COR chap said they had an issue with one of the sets of wheels hence delay in shipping now wondering if it was mine?

Surely on a set of wheels custom made and this pricely something as simple as this is checked before it goes out? I'm keeping my fingers crossed the fitters have cocked up massively and it's simply weights / balancing issue but seeing as they fit hundreds of wheels a week, had decent machines and it was 0 - 0 on the machine once balanced I'm clutching straws


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

it will be the balancers mate, if they dont fit the right cone shape the wheel will wobble,.

big wheels like this are not easy to balance am sure costco may know but it will be the usual size wheel every day..

i had issue with a supra once and it was all over the place - guys could not do it but then took it to someone who deals with big performance wheels and no issues.

take it to ian and get him to balance it job done ;-)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

car wheel refurbishing-car alloy wheels refurbishment-powdercoating - WHEEL STRAIGHTENING


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Ouch, I feel for you mate. At this point in time I guess you still cannot rule out possibility of a fault when balancing. 

Who did you buy the wheels from? I'm pretty sure if something is wrong you should get due compensation.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Correct haven;t ruled out balancing but on the machine it looked strange to my eyes.

I haven't any issues with the supplier they've come brand new from COR and the first person to open the box was me. Jurgen supplied them on my behalf with no benefit to himself and has been helping me and replying to my messages every time in under 5 mins every time can't actually praise him any more. 

I'm sure if there is any issues (nothing to evidence it yet other than fitters verbal and my eyesight which isn't the best ) then COR will be more than happy to communicate with me but I need to get balancing checked first before jumping to conclusions I think

I put my head into thinking mode (wasn't easy been awake since 3am and driven over 12 hours today) and decided to knock off a few weights, simple theory if it's balancing (over balance) then in practice removing a weight should either make it better if it's over balanced or worse if balancing was correct.

Went back out and it's much improved vibration has all but gone now from where it was at 70 to now 100.

I also met a friendly policeman  I'm back home now I think I've been out enough in the GT-R tonight on private roads 

I'll get them checked tomorrow.Just a *quick thanks to Jurgen* for responding to my messages at 11pm! I know his day has been as manic as mine so thank you! 

In summary much happier now than I was an hour ago! although I've still 3 hours of work to get through before I even start to prepare for the weekend and I'm leaving for Litchfields in around 6-7 hours...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope its just a balancing issue and Iain can sort the wheels out mate and hopefully we'll see you and Jurgen over in Wales. 

Is the new wing all sorted or is that still a work in progress?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

The new wing is completed it's shown on this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177191-custom-spoiler.html

It's not going on car for 2 weeks though as I want to wrap it for now same colour as my car and I want to leave it 2 weeks before wrapping to not risk paint issues when the wrap is removed.

Worse case everyone can beat me as I will stop accelerating at 140  I'll just have to see what 1/4 mile times I get


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a good start Andy on the wheels, hopefully a balancing issue only and hope it all gets sorted by Iain at Litchfield for you.

Keep us updated matey.

Btw are Litchfield coding the tpms sensors for you, as that's where I am going to do this when my wheels turn up next week.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm at Litchfield now they'll code TMPS for me and will check balancing as well. Then will know more on wheels.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Andy keep us posted mate, im now crapping my self
i have yet to get my wheels on, i hope it is just balancing,
put up a pic if you can would love to see how your car looks:thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

One wheel is confirmed buckled


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

EAndy said:


> One wheel is confirmed buckled


Mate gutted for you, let Jurgen Know and make sure you get a new wheel from Cor asap.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Next checked wheel... Buckled..


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone other than Eandy actually got theirs yet? :nervous:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

They didn't arrive till about 1pm Friday and I went and collected and unpackaged them. Concordia held them in customs for over a week.

Jurgen wasn't back from SCD Sunday till early hours of Monday morning so I would imagine at best they'd have gone out yesterday but probably will today or tomorrow to arrive Wednesday or Thursday maybe? thats my guess.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Andy whats happening with the issue you had? was it the wheels or was it the tyres you imported? i looked at the clip of you at scd the car looks great with the rims but i noticed you backed off at a certain speed.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Andy you haven't had much luck recently. Hope it gets sorted out


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

John, I met up with Jurgen earlier near my house (Cambridge) and passed the wheels on to him to be assessed and he was hopeful my issues could be resolved as quick as before this weekend however I advised him not to rush as I'm away till following week anyway. 

Because of the kink I was exercising caution so basically on my runs I ran up to 135mph first run, 165mph second, 175mph third, etc, etc pushing on to get a feel of the vibrations.

Problem was speeds like 175mph were coming up near the 3/4 mile point so lifting then means my terminals when posted will be pretty slow  still have a good day and managed to enjoy it and make the best of a not so great situation.

I think the fact Jurgen has been so helpful and acted so quickly really has put my mind to ease without the awkward worry of whats going on, his communication has been A1+ and he has explained whats happening all throughout so really pleased with JM-Imports handling. 

Sinth I never have luck, hence I'm known around here as Mr. Unlucky :chuckle: it'll get sorted, least I have my OEM wheels so still can drive the car etc as per norm.

Switching the wheels back and forth I'm amazed at how much lighter the COR wheels are, but I've previously been told there is nothing in it so maybe it's the fact my OEM's are on runflats and the COR's on normal tyres making the difference?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to know your being sorted Mate! so its a kink in the wheels?
If so how many could be affected from the group buy? does cor know about it?
Very dissapointing to say the least considering cost.

I was going to order to rears from tirerack but held of thinking the tyres were dodgy dont know what to do now!!


The lightness is from non runflats mate they are sooo heavy:thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm already 100% certain it's the wheels, but COR want Jurgen to have his alloy wheel specialist to check without the tyres on.

My rear tyres came from States (Tirerack) my fronts from ATS in UK, the likelihood of having 4 tyres all faulty, from 2 different countries I would imagine the odds would be pretty high but I can understand them wanting these things checked.

After I had 1 rear fitted, I had another spun without a tyre on and you could see the kink there be interesting to see what results the chap looking at them this week returns with as an update as I'd have 3 separate places check them, Costco Gateshead up North, Litchfield Import and Apex Tyres near me in P'boro and they've all said about the kink.

The chap at Litchfield was just asked to balance them not even told they had a kink or to look for one and he came out saying the wheel was buckled so it's clear in my mind the wheels have an issue but will wait and see as said thats just my opinion based on what tyre places have told me.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Dont know what to say GUTTED!!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Odd question, but who delivered the wheels? 

Saw this with regards to UKMail last night:-
UK mail boss apologises after staff 'run amok' with customers parcels - Channel 4 - Info - Press


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

good news is Rays cor wheels for his audi are fine ;-) all x4

other good news is x2 fronts are fine mate ;-)

so just your rears to check andy..

will report on friday..


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Pleased to here the other sets so far have no issues, after the checks I had yesterday I thought the fronts would be fine but wanted that extra confirmation. 

Really appreciate how quick you've assisted me on this especially as I know how hectic your work loads have been. Thanks!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Pleased to here the other sets so far have no issues, after the checks I had yesterday I thought the fronts would be fine but wanted that extra confirmation.
> 
> Really appreciate how quick you've assisted me on this especially as I know how hectic your work loads have been. Thanks!


No worries mate, the backs we need to take tyres off check and then refut tyres check..

(the take it from there)

either way if they have issue , they will fix it within few days.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

john beesla said:


> put up a pic if you can would love to see how your car looks:thumbsup:


Only just saw your message John, quick pic of the car it was filthy at this point as had done around 500 miles and briefly stopped to stretch legs and took a snap.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Pauls wheels were fine..

tomorrow i will check the GTR ones too before posting (with exception johns as its coming here)


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Pleased to here the other sets so far have no issues, after the checks I had yesterday I thought the fronts would be fine but wanted that extra confirmation.
> 
> Really appreciate how quick you've assisted me on this especially as I know how hectic your work loads have been. Thanks!


Hi Andy any updates mate?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Will update later basically only had about 4-5 hours sleep since Thursday, left at 5am for Newcastle this morning and the chap covering me was stopped at traffic lights near my work and had a Police car rear end the work car shunting him into another car writing the car off and he's been taken to hospital and I've literally just got back to Cambridge now heading back out to the Hospital. 

The wheels are sorted but I'll explain things in more detail later on. 

Jurgen was awesome on the whole situation as well so I'm very grateful for his advise, help, doing all the leg work for me as well. Thanks.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

EAndy said:


> Will update later basically only had about 4-5 hours sleep since Thursday, left at 5am for Newcastle this morning and the chap covering me was stopped at traffic lights near my work and had a Police car rear end the work car shunting him into another car writing the car off and he's been taken to hospital and I've literally just got back to Cambridge now heading back out to the Hospital.
> 
> The wheels are sorted but I'll explain things in more detail later on.
> 
> Jurgen was awesome on the whole situation as well so I'm very grateful for his advise, help, doing all the leg work for me as well. Thanks.


Sounds nasty,

glad you got the wheels sorted, make the next wales run and you can go flat out :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Any news on when the wheels will be delivered Jurgen?

Was kind of hoping to have them on the car for Japfest on Saturday!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

What tyre pressure psi front and rear you running Jurgen for best handling and comfort on 21" mate. 

Been suggested 32-35psi and after a discussion with Andy, will go with 35psi.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Any news on when the wheels will be delivered Jurgen?
> 
> Was kind of hoping to have them on the car for Japfest on Saturday!


sorry neil just PM you.. 

they leave tomorrow i had to test all wheels for peace of mind mate..

will ship next day (get some pics up when you can :thumbsup


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

RJJ said:


> What tyre pressure psi front and rear you running Jurgen for best handling and comfort on 21" mate.
> 
> Been suggested 32-35psi and after a discussion with Andy, will go with 35psi.


i use 32psi mate ;-) :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Jurgen I picked up some of that 'Peek' stuff from B&Q as they're the ones that sell it for £2.20 or something a tube, seems to work pretty well although can tell the wheels need 30-60 mins each when I get the time to get them pristine but even after a quick wipe it's 100x better and very easy to use (stinks though )

On the airfield near me I managed a 'xxx' mph speed and I'm getting no vibration now so much happier / better! gives me more confidence as well. 

Basically in terms of my previous issues they were balanced totally wrong by Costco, they had the right tyre machine for the tyres etc, but when coming to balance the rears are so wide they had to basically pop the centre cap and put connect something to the wheel fact to hold it and thats where things messed up.

The place Jurgen sent me took time explaining things, were very good put my mind to rest. 

With regards to the 2nd place I took it, I'd asked them to check the balancing which they did and they balanced it out but with it already being wrongly weighted it was always going to look out. 

Sorry it's not a very technical explanation but it's just brief summary as tired just to state seems my wheels are actually fine.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> sorry neil just PM you..
> 
> they leave tomorrow i had to test all wheels for peace of mind mate..
> 
> will ship next day (get some pics up when you can :thumbsup


Tyres ordered (michelin Pro super sports) being fitted on Friday afternoon! :runaway:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Tyres ordered (michelin Pro super sports) being fitted on Friday afternoon! :runaway:


squared or staggered setup?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

grahamc said:


> squared or staggered setup?


Front: 255/40 ZR 20 (101Y) Extra Load
Rear: 285/35 ZR 20 (104Y) Extra Load


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got a delivery!!! :thumbsup:

Now to the tyre store for the rubber! :nervous:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Cant beleive it my tyres have arrived:runaway:
I phoned michelin a few times and spoke to a guy called Steve
he LOVES GT-Rs!!! after chatting to him he chased a few people
and managed to find some 305s in Russia!!
He could not give me a definite answer on whether they could get them
over for me or not, but today ATS call and say their here!!!
Made my day:thumbsup:

Andy did you keep your order with ATS? if so you might get a call


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes buddy I kept my order with ATS on the off chance that the UK might see a set of these tyres before I need a new pair around August 2014 :chuckle:

If they arrive in for me it will be nice to know I have a spare 2 should I get a puncture or that when I need 2 new rears I won't have to go through all the import issues.

Really pleased your chap managed to source you some, I doubt he'll have managed to push some through for my branch though but who knows.

Least you can get your wheels on now.

Still not managed to get out to take photos so this is just iphone jobby on a drive with a lovely background :chuckle: but you get the idea


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Mate that looks stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

That is stunning Andy


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Very smart Andy, looks stunning.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Looks spoton!


Hows the handeling?
I just bought sone 20s with a slight more aggressive offset and its horrible! At the limit the back wants to give before i feel any understeer. . Wheels look good so ill use them during summer for show


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Them wheels look sweeeeet !


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Road feel is very different. 

Comfort wise it's like sitting on a leather sofa with these rather than sitting on a bed of nails with the runflats I had on previously. 

Confidence wise these seem to inspire me more, give me more feeling however I must admit when going very quick through the Welsh mountains I did suffer some under steer but it was on steep declines and for some reason when my car is going steep downhill it never seems to like to turn in and under steers so might of been a case of that.

My wheels are literally shows and summer, OEM ones for track days, drag days and winter.

Thanks for the kind comments as well everyone


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Mate that looks soooo nice!:thumbsup:
Cant wait to get mine on going to Jurgen next week
Are you still going to lower it mate seems to be sitting nice on stock
suspension aswell.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my concerns that I explained to Jurgen was I was worried that on these larger wheels the car would look like a truck high up with big arch gaps so really wanted something offering a 20mm drop but didn't want to fork out on a decent suspension kit just yet as wanted to put my money elsewhere away from cars.

Going from a 285/35/20 to a 305/30/21 has only added 8mm in terms of diameter but with a thinner sidewall and larger wheel it just seems to fill things better than the OEM wheels. Obviously having a very aggressive set up has helped as well as they are sitting flush with the arches I guess it would be like having a 20-25mm spacer on OEM wheels. 

So now they're on I don't feel I need to lower the car at all but I probably will in the future go for the Litchfield Supsension Kit but I think in terms of changes to the car thats me done for a while bar fitting my spoiler thats now back and in my garage waiting to go on.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks superb andy looks bit like mine but UK version one ;-)


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Being a UK version means it's quicker thank yours :chuckle:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Im glad your finding the ride alot more comfy too mate
it just shows how hard the runflats are, you would of expected the
ride to get more firmer going on larger wheels and a smaller profile tyre
roll on tuesday!!!


----------



## SaveFerris (Apr 27, 2013)

Car looks Amazing Andy, those wheels are stunning... Just wish they were'nt so expensive. Might have towait until a second hand set becomes available...::bawling:-(


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally managed to get them fitted!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks nice neil


----------

